# Bob Sikes Fathers Day redfish



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Took my kids out to Bob Sikes bridge for a Fathers Day gift to myself. Had the pleasure of showing them how to enjoy hooking up on a 27in redfish. I made sure to include my kids in every part of catching it. My youngest boy caught the bait fish I used. After fighting the red my oldest son held the pole keeping its head out of the water while my ex-wifes daughter held a light on him so I could slip a net under it which made easy work of bringing dinner up to dad. Didn't take long and it was sizzling in the frying pan for a late night meal :table:
What a great evening!!!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

It was a "Happy Fathers Day",a lucky man...................

Robin


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice red makes me hungry


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

what bait did you use.s


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

That is some good eatin'. Nice catch.


----------

